# Generators! Satellite! Is it me or what.



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi,

My head is spinning with all the talk about Satellites, generators, t.v.internet. Is it me or what !!!! Going away for a weekend in the van to me is getting away from all the above, we have a hectic life at home so we catch up on our reading, take doggies for nice long walks, (getting lost a few times) Have a good game of scrabble, etc.

While we were at the show at the w/end, generators were going non-stop, which I find very annoying, people were shifting there T.V. aerials right left and centre trying to get a picture, Satellite dishes were zooming around! and all that was happening was they were getting hot under the collar.

People complaining their batteries are running out after a few days, what do they expect running all this stuff off a battery? Its only a battery for gods sake! not the national grid!!! As for me, as long as our lights etc. are working I am as happy as a bug in a rug!!!!!!

Met a few mhf members, very nice people.
Ros


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

you are not alone Ros we do the same.

Dave P


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

TwinTravellers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My head is spinning with all the talk about Satellites, generators, t.v.internet. Is it me or what !!!! Going away for a weekend in the van to me is getting away from all the above,


Each to their own - remember there are some of us that go away for weeks or months at a time, some that can't get around too easily, some that just want to relax in their pride and joy and even some (not me I hasten to add) that couldn't bear to miss corrie or Eastenders. Some would not be able to get away as often if they were cut off from work etc. I agree about the noise of generators but wouldn't object to people re-charging their batteries etc. Most people do try to be considerate in my humble experience. We regard it all as part of the MH way of life - and we like it - no love it.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

TwinTravellers said:


> My head is spinning with all the talk about Satellites, generators, t.v.internet. Is it me or what !!!!


My goodness, next you'll be suggesting talking to one's SO.

Maybe folk have installed the wrong LEDs and have not yet mastered Braille.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I suppose each to their own, especially if they're not disturbing me :wink:

However, I find the use of generators at a weekend rally irritating at least, and before 8am? :evil: :evil: 

Personally, if I used so much power over a weekend that I needed to recharge with a generator, I'd make sure I only used it for fairly short periods, and not before 10am nor after 5pm.

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> and not before 10am nor after 5pm. Gerald


Spot on Gerald.

Johnny F


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

TwinTravellers said:


> Hi,
> 
> My head is spinning with all the talk about Satellites, generators, t.v.internet. Is it me or what !!!! Going away for a weekend in the van to me is getting away from all the above, we have a hectic life at home so we catch up on our reading, take doggies for nice long walks, (getting lost a few times) Have a good game of scrabble, etc.
> 
> ...


Each to their own I say Ros and if it doesn't suit you to have all that hi tech stuff on board then I see nothing wrong with that at all, it's your life and your choice and we all have our own ways and our own preferences and it wouldn't do for us all to think alike would it? However, at the same time I see nothing wrong with those people who do enjoy having such technology on board and if that's how they wish to spend their money then I have no problem with that whatsoever and respect their right to do what suits them and their family.

We too lead a very hectic life and own a very busy gift shop in a seaside resort and when we go away we like to do all manner of things just like you do eg reading, relaxing sightseeing etc but we also like to sit in an evening and watch tv if we choose to. It's all about freedom of choice and I respect each individuals right to enjoy their pastime however they see fit and I respect the fact that different people have different ideas of what constitutes enjoyment and relaxation. There is no written rules saying any of us have to do anything we don't wish to do and that is the true beauty and freedom of motorhoming and why we all love it so much!

We ourselves had problems with our batteries over the weekend and I did put a post on the forum asking for help and advice - but we certainly weren't complaining just simply asking members for technical advice and the conclusion we came to after listening to the kind and helpful advice of others on the forum was that our batteries were in fact fine and we were perhaps just using too much power with the equipment we had on board. Now this to me is the beauty of this wonderful forum and most people are keen to offer words of advice when you ask for help and I personally appreciate their help and suggestions immensley. It is lovely to know that there are nice people out there who are only too happy to pass on their experience and knowledge to those motorhomers amongst us who are still learning and long may that continue as the last thing we need is people feeling reluctant to ask for help for fear of others having a sarcastic dig at them for asking what to them may seem silly questions - we all have to learn somehow and we have certainly learnt another valuable motorhome lesson this weekend!

As for generators - this again for some people is a sore point but basically I do think they have their uses and I know for us, this weekend our Honda certainly came into it s own but to be honest we don't usually attend rallies so generally we only ever use ours if we are wild camping and not likely to affect the peace of others around us.

We had a lovely weekend and met some lovely MHF members and both myself and my husband had a really great time and look forward to attending another meet in the future.

Sue


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We like to keep it simple with the exception of satellite tv. This is because we often visit remote Scotland in winter. Long nights etc.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi 

My 5p worth - I too have moved to the generator set, by necessity not desire though - We just can't keep the leisure battery properly charged while the van lives in (shady) storage even with half decent solar panel. With Alde heating, and little or no Television I need to get it charged and did not find a better way. 

Completely agree about the 8am point and the late night running too I cannot believe that is necessary.

Regards

David


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree that generators have a place for some people but why, or why, can't they be separate from others who prefer peace and quiet. Perhaps if everyone who had a generator were together then the rest of us would probably be happier. We go away for weeks at a time in summer and have no problems with power. We use a TV regularly, laptop etc, all from our solar panel. 'Silent running' we call it. Doesn't disturb anyone.

Pammy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Pammy said:


> I agree that generators have a place for some people but why, or why, can't they be separate from others who prefer peace and quiet. Perhaps if everyone who had a generator were together then the rest of us would probably be happier. We go away for weeks at a time in summer and have no problems with power. We use a TV regularly, laptop etc, all from our solar panel. 'Silent running' we call it. Doesn't disturb anyone.
> 
> Pammy


Hi Pammy,

I dont think in general people with generators do disturb others the vast majority of the time and I would guess that they only tend to get used at rallys or get togethers where there is no electric hook ups provided? We like to wild camp and so ours is very rarely used when others are around us but I know I cannot speak for all users. Now I suppose at most of these types of get togethers the useage of generators is limited to certain hours only and anyone found using them beyond these times will be asked to switch them off or to leave? However, I can understand why folk object to the use of them sometimes and I think what you suggest would be a very good idea and maybe the organisers and marshalls at such events ought to put all those who do wish to use one into a certain section of the camping field and that way EVERYONE is being considered.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> Now I suppose at most of these types of get togethers the useage of generators is limited to certain hours only


This hasn't been the case thus far, Sue. Whenever we try to talk about certain 'guidelines' for group get-togethers, some people complain about over-regulation and curtailing of freedom.

Maybe it's time, if everyone is in broad agreement, to discuss it again?

Gerald


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> This hasn't been the case thus far, Sue. Whenever we try to talk about certain 'guidelines' for group get-togethers, some people complain about over-regulation and curtailing of freedom.
> 
> Maybe it's time, if everyone is in broad agreement, to discuss it again?
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

I think it may be a good time to discuss it again as I think it would be far better for everyone and Pammy has come up with a great and fair idea.

I know we have to charge up my mobility scoooter and I would feel far more comfortable if we were in a certain section of the field knowing that I wasn't going to upset anyone by putting our genny on and I am sure others who use generators would prefer to know they were not being a nuisance to others too.

As for over regulating and interfering with freedom etc - I can't see why putting us in a seperate section of the field is affecting our rights in any real way and we would still be able to enjoy all the normal activities on offer and if someone prefers to be camped with the non generator users they have the freedom to leave their gennys behind!

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

In an ideal world everyone would go away for the weekend and not worry about what others are doing and just get on with their own lives, socialising and getting on.

However of course it does not happen like that. If we were to do the segregation bit how far would we go - genies in one corner - dog owners in another - late to bed in another, seperate from the early risers, children in another but then we have a child and a gennie, I go to bed late and get up early so where do we go and what happens when we run out of corners.

Best way is to try to filter annoyances out but equally if someone has a gennie going all the time just pop over for a chat and talk to them about it. 


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can still hear my father saying, and meaning it, that the world would be a better place if there were more people like him in it. I vowed to this day I would never get like that.

Dave


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Everyone. We have a Genny we never had to use it at the weekend. We are used to being on 12v. We have 2x85ah only watch tv 2/3 hours a night and got there Friday night and left Monday morning and still lots of battery left. But if we had children with us the TV is on more more toilet flush and shower. Then your power only last half the time! Some people only use hook up and you get use to that and still use the microwave ect.The point is not every one wants to pay out lots of money on solar panels thats me and very rarely need to use my genny.But like most people only use it because we need to, And when you go somewhere with no electric hook ups you know that there will be generators so you put up with it or move! We don't like Smoking and when we did the package holiday thing, if we had problems with smokers it was normally a week before you could change rooms. All you have to do is move no problem. If we were put in the genny corner even though we never used it or put in the screaming kids corner thats it put up and enjoy or move. Years ago we use to go to concerts packed in like sardines music to loud and loved it. I cant stand it now so I don't go. But I could and just stand at the back on my own! I don't know if you are talking about Peterbourgh it was good. After all it was a rally not a 5* hotel. :roll: Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

There are too many generators at shows now and I agree with everything you said Ross.

There are sensible users and those that use them "because we have one".

There is nothing more annoying than parking next to generators at shows. At a recent show, 3 families parked together and kept three generators running all day for the kids gaming machines and tv. They didn't care about anyone else so people moved and left them isolated in the middle of a field. We installed a solar panel and have never looked back. saves on buying cans of fuel too and carrying them. For those with disabled scooters etc then yes it is essential and I can see the purpose and appreciate their need.


Technology is great but too much can drive you mad. I get away from technology when I go away. 

chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup. My 2 * 110Ah batteries never dropped below 80% (measured on a battery monitor) and I was there from Thursday early evening to late Sunday afternoon. Diesel (wacks the batts) space heating late evening and first thing in the morning with HW, satellite TV (enjoyed film, F1, news, weather), camera, phone & computer charging, as well as the normal lighting, pump, etc.

Modest solar panel, no genny needed.

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well it looks like some folk are not prepared to give an inch where generators are concerned and have the view that those of us who do use them are totally unreasonable - which I find a little unfair but hey ho that's life I'm afraid. I personally am prepared to be put into another section of the camping field if it makes others happier as when we go away on such meets I don't like to think there could be trouble with 'neighbours' if we need to turn on our generator and this thread has certainly proved that a lot of folk appear to have returned from Peterborough disgruntled by folk using their gennies! However, like Stew says how far do you go to please everyone? I like Stew's suggestion though and I agree polite and personal communication is the best approach in any situation and makes for a much nicer evironment.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> we have a child and a gennie, I go to bed late and get up early so where do we go and what happens when we run out of corners.


You should get a dog, Stew, and then you'd be completely ostracised :wink:

I understand the 'need' for generators sometimes, and also understand that show rallies and meets are places where you perhaps aren't where you would normally prefer to be. I personally don't mind kids, and I love dogs, but it's only good manners to consider other people around you, and perhaps try to keep all noise down later on in the evening and early in the morning.

To a certain extent, dogs and children have their own minds, and there's only so much you can do to reduce their impact on people around them. Pushing a start button on a generator is definitely an adult, human choice.

We're generally not late up, but we are early risers, but we always try to consider others who might not appreciate any noise we might make. I would hope others would do likewise.

Gerald


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone who posted a reply!,

I stand corrected!!! It is up to people to do what they want when they are away. I guess I was fed up with the generators going on at all times and the fumes that came with them. My friend said that they may have just bought them and were making sure they were working before they left the show. My friend bought a fold-up bike and she tried it before we left the show. So there you are!!! I should wait until I calm down before I put pen to paper!!!!!

Ros


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

TwinTravellers said:


> Hi Everyone who posted a reply!,
> 
> I stand corrected!!! It is up to people to do what they want when they are away. I guess I was fed up with the generators going on at all times and the fumes that came with them. My friend said that they may have just bought them and were making sure they were working before they left the show. My friend bought a fold-up bike and she tried it before we left the show. So there you are!!! I should wait until I calm down before I put pen to paper!!!!!
> 
> Ros


Hi Ros,

There is no need to apologise - you are entitled to your opinion as everyone is and I am sure you did not mean to offend anyone? I think it is admirable of you to put a post on saying you were sorry though and I think that shows what a nice person you must be and it's a pity more people in the world aren't as ready to hold their hands up if they believe they may have maybe spoken in haste and you certainly wont be the first to do that nor the last!

Enjoy your day and please don't worry.

Sue


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

artona said:


> ...........if someone has a gennie going all the time just pop over for a chat and talk to them about it.stew


.........and then beat them 'til they stopped. :lol: (only kidding, just in case people on here got the wrong idea)

Some people don't necessarily want to get away from TV, etc. They want to get away from the humdrum, stressful rat-race. I have no problem with that but I agree with Gerald that there should be time parameters imposed on anyone using a genny.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> there should be time parameters imposed on anyone using a genny.


 8O You can't go around talking about imposition, Tim, otherwise people get upset, and words like "draconian" and phrases like "worse than the Caravan Club" get used. I think some "courtesy guidelines" would be a good idea.

Gerald


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> timbop37 said:
> 
> 
> > there should be time parameters imposed on anyone using a genny.
> ...


I agree, Gerald, but when "courtesy" guidelines are suggested most people tend to think they refer to someone else. Not everyone on MHF has the same level of courtesy or consideration. It would be better if the sites "impose" parameters and the rally co-ordinators can just say "sorry, but it's out of our hands".


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Peace and quiet at a motorhome show rally? Come orf it!!

We had a couple of gennies near us and we couldn't hear them over the traffic noise from the A1!

BTW I had been away from base since Monday, no hook up, and one 100 a/h battery with no problems. Just a 80 watt panel keeping everything ticking along fine and being sensible about electrical usage.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

*Quiet box?*

I have been following this thread with interest as I have just purchased a new Honda EU2.0i genny (one of the "quiet" ones), which I intend to use, mainly while wild camping on the continent away from other folk!

However, I have not seen any mention in this thread of anyone using a 'quiet box' in which to place their portable gennies to help reduce the noise. I plan to make one (and use it responsibly) should I have the need where other people are in close proximity.

Apparently such boxes reduce the noise by a considerable amount and from what research I have done can cut the noise emissions in half.

Any thoughts/comments? Any idea where I can find plans for such a box?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yep , a bit of sound insulation could work wonders...

A sound idea 

John


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Peace and quiet at a motorhome show rally? Come orf it!!
> 
> We had a couple of gennies near us and we couldn't hear them over the traffic noise from the A1!
> 
> BTW I had been away from base since Monday, no hook up, and one 100 a/h battery with no problems. Just a 80 watt panel keeping everything ticking along fine and being sensible about electrical usage.


Your post made me smile Spacerunner and must confess we didn't go to the motorhome show for peace and quiet either. We would probably head for somewhere remote if we were looking to get away from everything and wouldn't go away expecting to find it on a large rally field! 

These solar panels do sound like a good idea and we are seriously thinking of having one installed so any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When a Honda quiet genny is at anything other than tickover, I think the noise is predominantly from the exhaust and is directional. A lot of heat gets thrown out of the exhaust, and a quiet box would need to take that into account very carefully.

Dave


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

The problem is not the generators but inconsiderate and rude behaviour. People seem to have become more selfish and uncaring and disregard how their actions impact on others. Bad manners is one thing that makes my blood boil! It costs nothing to stop and think about what each of us does and how it may effect others.

If we continue down the road of separatism we'll end up with a field for noisy dogs, a field for noisy kids, a field for generators etc.

I despair at the human race!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

theoldtrout said:


> The problem is not the generators but inconsiderate and rude behaviour. People seem to have become more selfish and uncaring and disregard how their actions impact on others. Bad manners is one thing that makes my blood boil! It costs nothing to stop and think about what each of us does and how it may effect others.
> 
> If we continue down the road of separatism we'll end up with a field for noisy dogs, a field for noisy kids, a field for generators etc.
> 
> I despair at the human race!


Oh dear!

Pray tell us what you consider the ideal solution would be in order to keep everyone reasonably happy?

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to see a place on a camp site, for R.V. only, they're big, and intimidating, a separate place for generator users, one more for vehicles with encumbrant children, and on with dogs.

trouble is I cant put myself into all of these places, so can we have a single place for people with all the above.


mind you I cant abide the
" we've been to hundreds of places and got a poxy little flag with their names on, oh and I've got more poxy little flags than you".


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My ideal solution would be everyone in the same place, everyone maintained their batteries, understood their energy and power budgets, and everyone exhibited common courtesy to their neighbours.

I wonder which of those people think is the most unreasonable.

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

8O 


how can you post such contensciousness?


:wink:


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Pray tell us what you consider the ideal solution would be in order to keep everyone reasonably happy?
> 
> Sue


There is no ideal or absolute solution. But as I've already said, it would help if people changed their ways and were a bit more considerate - I can't see it happening though!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

But as I've already said, it would help if people changed their ways and were a bit more considerate - I can't see it happening though!

ah, but, then, those that consider generators to be an unpleasant intrusion upon their tranquility would needst to accept that some have generators and will, use them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I'm going to do what I do. Thats why I love the freedom of motorhoming.

AND GOD HELP ANYONE WHO DON'T DO IT LIKE I DO IT!!!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Well, I'm going to do what I do. Thats why I love the freedom of motorhoming.
> 
> AND GOD HELP ANYONE WHO DON'T DO IT LIKE I DO IT!!!


aha, a good point, and well put.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bandaid said:


> trouble is I cant put myself into all of these places, so can we have a single place for people with all the above.


Oooooh I am coming to your side of the field - it sounds far more fun! ROFL :lol:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Well, I'm going to do what I do. Thats why I love the freedom of motorhoming.
> 
> AND GOD HELP ANYONE WHO DON'T DO IT LIKE I DO IT!!!


Hey Spacerunner .............. come over here with me and Bandaid we are having a ball LOL! :lol:

Oooh you gotta laugh aint ya?

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you come over to the dark side, you wont be able to hear yourself laffing due to the noise of the dogs, generator and children.

plenty of room tho'



apparently


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

theoldtrout said:


> There is no ideal or absolute solution. But as I've already said, it would help if people changed their ways and were a bit more considerate - I can't see it happening though!


Oh dear I am so sorry that you have such little faith in today's society old trout and must say that thankfully for me I have always found most people I meet to be considerate and accomodating especially when approached politely and respectfully. I do hope you have better luck in the future with the people you meet along life's way as it must be unpleasant for you coming across such selfish and bad mannered people all the time and I too would find that kind of constant rudeness and ignorance soul destroying if I too were as unlucky as you have so obviously been.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

This topic and all the replies has only reinforced my fears of ever attending either a rally or meet. I have not got either children,animals or generator,but feel sure most of you would find something to complain about.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

In that case bikemad99 you will never know what you are missing


stew


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Well put Stew. We had a good time loads of room never really heard the kids and they were playing behind our van! The last time we went to a show (Last July with the MCC) You could not leave before Sunday because you could not get out and they were waiting for 8 o/clock to start the generator. We wanted a quite weekend thats why we left our dog and screaming kids at home (2 girls 23 and 20) A had a great time.Bob


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bikemad99 said:


> This topic and all the replies has only reinforced my fears of ever attending either a rally or meet. I have not got either children,animals or generator,but feel sure most of you would find something to complain about.


Hi Bikemad99

Dont let this topic put you off ever going along to a rally or meet as really it isn't as bad as this particular thread probably suggests and to be honest we were unaware there was a problem with generators until we got back and read some of the comments posted on here. Truthfully, MOST people are really lovely and simply out to have a good time and it is only a small handful of people that seem to have issues of any description! It is so nice being able to meet likeminded people and put faces to names and we really did have a great time despite how it might appear. I have recieved a lot of pm's from other people who were also at the Peterborough show who wish to say how folk's using generators didn't bother them in the slightest and to say how they cannot understand what all the fuss is about! They also mention that they don't wish to post their comments openly on the forum and risk receiving a lot of negative replies and getting into confrontations and I can understand why they might be reluctant to speak out as it does seem to be a subject that for some is a very sore point. I think the fact that so many people have pm'd me says it all really doesn't it? The few people that seem to have a problem dont tend to rear their heads until they return back home and post on forums such as here but I just think to myself each to their own and they are as entitled to their views as much as anyone else is and I try to reply in my own personal posts with fairness and understanding and I like to think that wherever possible I will endeavour to see things from all sides.

Believe me Bikemad the vast majority of people who go along to these meets are happy to live and let live and most folk from what I have witnessed are very considerate of others around them and I personally have never come across anyone yet on my travels who has been unpleaant or unfriendly and so this thread is probably giving out the wrong impression entirely of the atmosphere you can and will enjoy when attending such events and rallies as the one held at the Peterborough show.

So Bikemad please dont be put off as like Stew says you dont know what you are missing and if you like fun loving folk with a zest for life then come along to a rally and judge for yourself and I am sure you wont be disappointed. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all,
Just got back from our first weekend at the rally, and firstly would like to say the people we meet were really friendly. I have been watching this thread with interest, and I am a little concerned at the way it is going. I can see that it would put new people of attending a rally.

That said I did find that generators seem to be over used, some are quieter than others. However some RV that use there inbuilt American generators sound like being next to a lorry thats leaving its engine running all the time. They're was also a motorhome that turned up late on Friday, the first thing they did was put on their generator, after a journey is that needed. But not only did they put that on, they got themselves a drink and walked off for the evening! 

I was worried that our motorhome would not cope with the weekends power requirement, however our previous owner had a solar panel fitted which coped admirably with the requirements. We have spent years camping and on the whole have met really great people, and some inconsiderate people . Can you imagine what a generator sounds like through a tent? Although this weekend was the first time we had come across a lot of people using them because we were a large group motorhoming without electricity.

Sonesta I see you say you had a lot of pm with support, which is lovely. I felt that I would like to have pm twin traveller with support, or make a posting, but didnt feel I could, because although we all have opinions, I felt that firstly because I am new and dont want to make any offense I was worried about the backlash, and secondly there as to be a bit of give and take in most situations.
Anyhow thanks for a great weekend, and it hasn't put us off from attending another rally.

Pat


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> Hi all,
> Just got back from our first weekend at the rally, and firstly would like to say the people we meet were really friendly. I have been watching this thread with interest, and I am a little concerned at the way it is going. I can see that it would put new people of attending a rally.
> 
> That said I did find that generators seem to be over used, some are quieter than others. However some RV that use there inbuilt American generators sound like being next to a lorry thats leaving its engine running all the time. They're was also a motorhome that turned up late on Friday, the first thing they did was put on their generator, after a journey is that needed. But not only did they put that on, they got themselves a drink and walked off for the evening!
> ...


Hi Pat,

Firsty let me say I am glad you had a lovely time and I know we did too and that was the point I was trying to make in my last post to bikemad99 as I too, like you could see the way the thread was going and could see that some folk may be put off attending future rallies by some of the remarks that have been made on this subject and as you and I both know these rallies are fun and enjoyable and you get the opportunity to meet all different types of likeminded people and your post only reinforces what I already know which is that you get to know some great and friendly people when you attend such events.

I love visiting all the trade stands too and picking up all those useful little motorhoming gadgets we all seem to accumulate and my husband loves looking around at all the different motorhomes that come on to the market.

I do agree with you that some people can be inconsiderate and the couple you mention who turned up late on Friday, switched on their genny and then went off for the evening were not being very fair at all but I do think on the whole, the vast majority of people who do take generators along to rallies and meets do show regard to their fellow campers around them. Like in all walks of life, there will always be those people that overstep the mark and push the boundaries but I cannot say I have ever met any during our travels to date and where we were pitched over the weekend I can honestly say that those around us who chose to use their generators certainly did not abuse them. Everyone around us seemed a really happy and jolly bunch and it was a pleasure to be amongst them!

The more I hear about these solar panels the more impressed I am with the claims you all make regarding the difference they make and we are definitely going to do some research and get some quotes to have a solar panel fitted.

I am glad you felt you could share your opinions with us all and I cannot see any reason why your polite post would cause any offence to anyone Pat and I respect your right to express how you feel about this or any other subject that catches your attention.

Might meet you at the next rally. 

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_e couple you mention who turned up late on Friday, switched on their genny and then went off for the evening were not being very fair _

If this couple are reading please do get in touch, by pm if you do want to post on this thread. Leaving a gennie on for hours on end is quite an expensive way to camp. If there is anything we can do to help then let us know. For example have you a 240volt TV. If it has a detachable lead with a little black box on then you might be able to buy a regulator to use it direct from 12v dc ie the van batteries

stew


----------

